# New Seiko Diver Just Arrived.



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just arrived and on the website.










Seiko "Sports" 100m Automatic - SNZD71

Seiko 23 Jewel Automatic 7S36 movement.

40mm All steel case with screw on display back. 100m Water resistant. Rotating bezel.

Black textured calendar dial.

Signed steel bracelet.

Brand new in box with papers and warranty.

Â£75

Skx007 and SKX009 now back in stock too.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I like that a lot.

Currently trying to decide between that and a 009.

The CWC I was going to buy may have to wait 

Dave


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Hi Boss,

I hope you don't think 1 post in a month constitutes a site update


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Lovely looking watch.


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm not sure of that model at all. If you're going for a Seiko diver in that price range, you really can't go wrong with an 007 (my personal favourite) or a Monster, both of which are 200m.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

Now i have to agree ,i like this one and not a bad price


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

It's certainly a big chunk of stainless.

Not sure about the bracelet, but it's certainly got possibilities.

Looking good


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

No mate i like it ,nice change though cant beat a lumpy or rhino


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I was thinking more of a lump of cow or rubber


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

strange_too said:


> I was thinking more of a lump of cow or rubber


You know what ive gone off leather strap mate ,save the cow and rubber since that post of the guy int he bondage gear


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Timetraveller said:


> strange_too said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking more of a lump of cow or rubber
> ...


nowt wrong with that! better then old men in jeans!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> Timetraveller said:
> 
> 
> > strange_too said:
> ...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice looking watch that - I've been thinking about one of these for a while now but have yet to take the plunge (no pun intended!







). To be honest I'm put off a bit by the display back as I've never been a fan of them & I can't really see the point of having one when the movement's as plain/undecorated as the 7S36! I love the case/dial/hands though & the back's the last thing you look at/see when the watch is being worn - it gets a







from me!!

Maybe if I sell all that I've got on the sales forum I'll treat myself


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

pauluspaolo said:


> Nice looking watch that - I've been thinking about one of these for a while now but have yet to take the plunge (no pun intended!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD IDEA PAUL , YOU DESERVE IT AND ILL HELP YOU OUT


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Whoa! I'm liking that watch! Like the red second hand and the dial texture. Shame it is only a 100m depth... but still, that's a damn good price for a 7S36 core.

I'm almost tempted...

Doc.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i take my watch off anyway, they never go near water.......very nice watch.....but the '5' on the dial doesnt seem to make it as attractive, or is it just me?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> very nice watch.....but the '5' on the dial doesnt seem to make it as attractive, or is it just me?


It`s just you weirdo


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

It's also a Seiko 5 model


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > very nice watch.....but the '5' on the dial doesnt seem to make it as attractive, or is it just me?
> ...


it has been said


----------

